# Accurist Bracelet



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

View Advert


*Accurist Bracelet*

Wanted Ladies Accurist bracelet links or bracelet which does not have to be full length.

Internal lug width is 7.1mm and is held to the head with screws.

Size of Watch head is 17.3mm

Pictures will help I am sure.

Price wise hit me.

Thanks for looking.




*Advertiser*

PC-Magician



*Date*

07/09/20



*Price or Trade Value*

£1



*Category*

Wanted


----------

